# Shiva Collage



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2012)

A member of this forum wanted to see more complete pictures of my avatar. So I obliged. The pictures on the chair were taken this morning with flash. The fourth picture is the one I used to compose the avatar.


----------



## fbrem (Oct 21, 2012)

That's a very beautiful feline you have there.


----------



## Hera (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't get enough of those eyes. Lovely cat and I wish I wasn't so allergic.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 21, 2012)

What a lovely cat! Her/his fur looks so soft...


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 21, 2012)

Is Shiva a Tonkinese?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2012)

*She's* a Siamese. That is unless the taxonomists have changed the name of the species recently. :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

I see the look of, "how dare you disturb my nap??" :rollhappy:

so, does your shiva live up to her namesake?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2012)

She doesn't like to be held, so she pushes out with her eight legs.


----------



## John M (Oct 21, 2012)

What beautiful eyes!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 21, 2012)

You could get lost in those eyes! What a nice companion....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 21, 2012)

She certainly looks like an incarnation of Vishnu - but Shiva was a boy :rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> She certainly looks like an incarnation of Vishnu - but Shiva was a boy :rollhappy:



Indian deities are hard to figure out and, from what I understand, gods can often appear in any form or gender.
Lord Shiva is linked to the constant renewal of the world and nature which I found adequate as a name since *my* Shiva came in to replace the last of my four older cats who had died of old age.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Lord Shiva is linked to the constant renewal of the world and nature



 oh, I thought shiva was 'the destroyer'.... shows how much I know about near eastern deity


----------



## Shiva (Oct 21, 2012)

He is indeed the destroyer, but then, you have to destroy in order to rebuild. He sets the stage for renewal which is the job of another god, Brhama. I guess they work together. I did say he was linked to the constant renewal...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, those eyes -- I've never seen a cat with more beautiful eyes. I'd melt every time our eyes met if she were my cat!


----------



## abax (Oct 22, 2012)

I am the forum member who begged for more photos. Isn't she gorgeous? The trend in Siamese breeding lately
is that pointy, sort of dumb-looking triangular face and long, skinny body. Not my kind of cat. Shiva is THE cat
for incredible beauty and the mystery in those eyes. Love her! Thank you so much.

I'm sorry for disturbing My Lady's bath.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful little lady. 

Interesting that she looks so very different from my Pelle (a lilac pointed Siamese). Do all Siamese cats look like this in America, or is she a certain type?

Is she vocal and does she have very firm ideas about things, such as, who she likes and who she doesn't like?

My Pelle is very vocal, very attention seeking, and very, VERY attached to his mommy (me). I can do practically anything with him, including kissing his tummy while his lying (laying?) on his back in my arms. If my friend tries to do this to him, he'll do that "all eight legs in her face" thing and meow in protest. He has very specific ideas about who he likes and who he dislikes, and if he dislikes you, he'll sit on his hind legs and try to box your hands away if you attempt to pet him. 



abax said:


> I am the forum member who begged for more photos. Isn't she gorgeous? The trend in Siamese breeding lately
> is that *pointy, sort of dumb-looking triangular face and long, skinny body*. Not my kind of cat. Shiva is THE cat
> for incredible beauty and the mystery in those eyes. Love her! Thank you so much.
> 
> I'm sorry for disturbing My Lady's bath.


Like my babies then? 

Yes, I got insulted (no, not seriously so) 'cause, hey, they are my babies after all, *BUT* I must say that Shiva and other Siamese cats looking like her, are probably healthier than those that look more like mine do (triangular face, enormous ears, looong slender body, and long legs). Shiva reminds me a lot of the "original" Siamese cats and hopefully the breeding trend will move toward this ideal again. 

And who knows. Maybe Persian cats will have noses again one day. :wink:

Geez, the madness of breeding people... *shakes head*


----------



## Shiva (Oct 29, 2012)

I think all siamese are very vocal. Mine likes to sit next to my computer in the morning as I check out the news and new postings on ST. And she meows endlessly, requiring my attention, and the proper number of strokes. Once satisfied, she leaves and I can have my coffee quietly as I check out my orchids.


----------



## nikv (Oct 29, 2012)

She's what some here in the US would call an apple-head Siamese, meaning she's of the more traditional form before breeders started to breed for the ultra-slender profile. She appears to be a blue point from the photos. Very pretty!

And just so he won't get jealous, here's a recent addition to my household. He's a rescue kitty named Fletcher. He's about 14 months old. He's was rescued from the streets of Oakland, California. He's very sweet and gentle and very affectionate.






Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 29, 2012)

While I think Shiva is a beautiful feline specimen I would tend to lean more towards the oriental looking siamese if I were to get one. Something about their long lanky beings that makes me want to squee! 
So, see Mutant. There's something for everyone  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 30, 2012)

Mutant dear, please don't be insulted. I think all cats who are healthy are beautiful. I just prefer the apple-headed
type. It may be that I've seen some very over-bred cats. Funny, the comment about the Persian nose or its
absence.
Shiva has such exceptionally deep blue eyes against her
sedate coloring. Cats, large and small, are a wonderful
mystery to me and probably the most beautiful critters in the world. I have a friend who has two Savannahs and both are beautiful and very different. My cat is a black and gray tabby and a huge, muscular hunk of a cat and he's gorgeous too.

BTW, look at Fletcher's beautiful green eyes. There's mystery there.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 6, 2012)

abax said:


> Mutant dear, please don't be insulted. I think all cats who are healthy are beautiful. I just prefer the apple-headed
> type. It may be that I've seen some very over-bred cats. Funny, the comment about the Persian nose or its
> absence.
> Shiva has such exceptionally deep blue eyes against her
> ...


Nah, I'm not insulted, not seriously so, since I understand what you mean. 

I also love all cats and had a "normal" looking one before I got my Siamese and my OSH (Oriental Short Hair). Unfortunately, he was completely crazy and unpredictable, and this is coming from a person who has been surrounded by cats in various forms and shapes since childhood, so I had to put him down.  I tried everything I could think about before, so it was not an easy decision for me, but since all I could count on, after having him for two years, was that he was going to attack me at least once a week. Between these attacks (I've no idea what triggered them), he was the cuddliest and sweetest little cat, so it hurt even more to have to do this.

I put him down (or the vet did) after being in contact with a veterinarian that was also an expert on cats and behavioral problems in cats, where I learned that cats, apparently, inherits about 80% of their personality from their fathers, and since my first cat was one of these many unwanted/unplanned ones, no one had any idea what the kitten's father was like. I also knew the person who bought my cat's brother, and he was also completely unpredictable and aggressive from day one, so it seems to have been something they inherited from their father.

Since I NEVER want to put any physically healthy animal to sleep ever again, I decided to go for a pure breed, where they keep tabs on the mental health of both parents to the kittens. And, since I had experience with Siamese cats and loved them, I decided to get two of them. 

If I had had the opportunity, I would have chosen an apple-headed Siamese over my more triangular headed ones, but there doesn't seem to be any breeders for this older type of Siamese here in Sweden. I love the look of my cats, but I strongly believe the apple-headed ones are more healthy. 

Opps, blah, blah, blah.. Sorry for high-jacking the thread!


----------



## abax (Nov 7, 2012)

You didn't hijack at all. I found your post sad and interesting. I agree that some breeders, either by accident or intentionally, are breeding very unstable, unhealthy cats for show and I hate it almost as much as puppy mills and people who mutilate dogs for looks. Maybe someday you'll post a photo of your Pelle.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 7, 2012)

abax said:


> You didn't hijack at all. I found your post sad and interesting. I agree that some breeders, either by accident or intentionally, are breeding very unstable, unhealthy cats for show and I hate it almost as much as puppy mills and people who mutilate dogs for looks. Maybe someday you'll post a photo of your Pelle.


I feel the same way about both cats and dogs... I shouldn't start ranting about it since I get so mad about irresponsible breeders, pet owners, judges at shows, etc. 

I haven't posted any pictures of Pelle? I thought I had...

Oh, well, here's one of him and his sister taking a nap in their basket, which I keep on a shelf above the computer screen (this so they can always be where I am).


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2012)

Sweet photo.


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2012)

That picture makes me smile. Your Siamese don't have the extreme faces that I've seen at cat shows. These two
are darling.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 8, 2012)

abax said:


> That picture makes me smile. Your Siamese don't have the extreme faces that I've seen at cat shows. These two
> are darling.


They are real darlings (who? partial? me? I've no idea what you're talking about :wink: ) and I have maaaany pictures of them sleeping together like this. They've only been separated two nights in their lives and they are on their sixth year of living now.

Since we have such a nice photo of Shiva showing her gorgeous eyes, I have to upload a pic of Pelle (he's only six moths in the picture) where you can actually see his eye colour. I think his eyes are too dark since he's a lilac pointed Siamese, but I still love the deep blue colour he has:





And, yes, he isn't as triangular as some other Siamese (or even his sister), but he could have had a bit rounder face and shorter nose. I think some of the problems he has wouldn't exist if he had been a more of an apple-head.


----------



## nikv (Nov 8, 2012)

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 8, 2012)

Awww, they are so sweet! :smitten:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2012)

abax said:


> That picture makes me smile. Your Siamese don't have the extreme faces that I've seen at cat shows. These two
> are darling.



That's what I think too. Many Siamese I saw in shows in Canada were much slender than this one. 

The standards for shows are not necessary the same, no?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Shiva said:


> A member of this forum wanted to see more complete pictures of my avatar. So I obliged. The pictures on the chair were taken this morning with flash. The fourth picture is the one I used to compose the avatar.



Une merveille, cette chatte!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2012)

I found this on the web. We can see a pic of two Siamese imported in the early 1930s directly from Thailand. And there is a comment about extreme extreme show type Siamese in the USA.

http://www.oldstylesiamese.co.uk/page10/index.html


----------



## nikv (Nov 8, 2012)

Seeing all these kitty pictures makes me miss my Tristan who passed away in 2008. I still miss him.






And I also miss my Gryffindor who died suddenly at the age of three in 2011.






Tristan was a Natural-Point Tonkinese (bred from Siamese and Burmese) and Gryffy was a Sable Burmese. I miss them very much!

And finally, here is a photo of Gryffy and my other cat Shadow. Shadow is now about fifteen or so. 






She's a rescue kitty and the sweetest little girl a dad could ask for.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Gryffindor and Tristan were magnificient...

Unfortunatly I cannot see the last photo.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 9, 2012)

So many versions of siamese, so many beautiful cats. To me Shiva was simply a siamese. Since I posted, I've learned of apple head, round head, triangular head siamese, siamese with side looking eyes, european type siamese, american type siamese, siam type... Nothing is ever simple it seems in the weird world we live in! 
But there are those magnificient blue eyes and a purring cat by my side right now, next to the computer screen, and she doesn't appear to suffer an identity crisis at all.:rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's a pic of my other cat you almost never see. A Persian named Omar.
He's mainly responsible for all the cat hairs coming up in my orchid photos.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2012)

What a dignified gentleman he is! :clap:


----------



## nikv (Nov 9, 2012)

Omar is gorgeous. He's very distinguished with his handlebar moustache! Such a gentleman!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 9, 2012)

Omar is just amazing!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 9, 2012)

Shiva said:


> So many versions of siamese, so many beautiful cats. To me Shiva was simply a siamese. Since I posted, I've learned of apple head, round head, triangular head siamese, siamese with side looking eyes, european type siamese, american type siamese, siam type... Nothing is ever simple it seems in the weird world we live in!




Don't we see the same "problems" with orchids breeding ?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 9, 2012)

I think it's much worse with cats and dogs. If an orchid is screwed up with absurd standards, it ends up in the trash bin. But cats and dogs end up being sold with detrimental health conditions. Even Persians have some problems with dysfunctionnal tear ducts. Mine is not so bad but I still have to clean his eyes on a regular basis. And no one ever heard of ''puppy mills» orchid growers. :sob:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 9, 2012)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:

I may be wrong but, for orchids I am not sure there is no problem with mass production:

http://www.icogo.org/presidentsmessage.html


----------



## Ruth (Nov 12, 2012)

All these beautiful kitties, so it made me want to share mine.
Her name is Oreo, (grandkids named her as she reminded them of an Oreo cookie) She came thru our cat door when she was about 4 months old. We tried to find the owner, but no one came looking for her. We have been told that she might be a Himalyan, Ragdoll, and one of the vets said she reminded him of a cat called a Ragamuffin. She is very social and is right there if anyone comes. We take her camping in the motorhome with a harness and a leash. She loves to go for walks on the leash. Wouldn't you know I could go on forever.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 12, 2012)

a beauty!


----------



## nikv (Nov 12, 2012)

She's gorgeous! She might be a Birman, but I think probably a Ragdoll. Ragdolls are reported to go limp when you pick them up and hold them, hence their name.


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2012)

I can look at cats all day long. You see what I mean by all
cats are beautiful if they're healthy? I've never seen such a line-up of gorgeous cats! Well, my screen saver is a Snow Leopard and he's hard to top. Next to all these beauties, I think my Finn might look a tad drab. Please
keep posting your cats and dogs. I just lost a dearly beloved Golden Retriever of nine years to a stroke and two 17 year old cats to predation. It makes me feel better to see your furry friends.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 13, 2012)

nikv said:


> She's gorgeous! She might be a Birman, but I think probably a Ragdoll. Ragdolls are reported to go limp when you pick them up and hold them, hence their name.



Looks somewhat like a ragdoll to me too.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 13, 2012)

Ruth, she's lovely! Great name. My little sister named our Siamese cat "Marshmallow" when I was a kid. Kids come up with the darnedest names. lol.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2012)

abax said:


> I just lost .. and two 17 year old cats to predation.



Where the Hell do you live!?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 16, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Where the Hell do you live!?



she's in Kentucky, but heck, there are lots of coyotes around cities now (at least i've seen them in Providence, RI and heard of them in Boston)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 16, 2012)

Regarding predation. I live in a suburb on the edge of the city and there are no cats seen outdoors in our neighborhood. To be clear, if anyone is stupid enough to let their cats outdoors here, they will not be seen again. Coyotes...


----------



## Shiva (Nov 16, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Regarding predation. I live in a suburb on the edge of the city and there are no cats seen outdoors in our neighborhood. To be clear, if anyone is stupid enough to let their cats outdoors here, they will not be seen again. Coyotes...



Now, that's a very good indication there are no coyotes where I live. I'm fine with that.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont think we have any coyotes in the City but if we did no one would pay them any attention.


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2012)

We have coyotes on the other side of town.

About the neighbors cat, I honestly think it was the owl that hung around here for a couple of months.


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2012)

I live in Corbin, KY and we own 150 acres of tree nursery and we built our
house in a wooded area for privacy and to give our furry family freedom from roads and such. Our cats went outside to do their business only.
I'm speculating about coyote predation because they just disappeared and I have heard coyotes in the area recently.

Yoyo Jo, I'm not stupid and our cats lived for 17 years. We found them
abandoned in one of our barns at 48 hours old and raised them ourselves...bottle feeding, burping, pooping. We loved them dearly and
your comment hurt. We miss them and always will. Perhaps you didn't
mean to be hurtful.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 18, 2012)

Abax, my comment was not directed to you personally at all; my post does say "if anyone is stupid enough to let their cats outdoors HERE". I really did mean my neighborhood specifically; I live on the edge of town and there is all sorts of wildlife around so it's not safe for domestic animals to be outside unsupervised. 

Sorry for any misunderstanding; I definitely was not calling you stupid and did not mean to be hurtful. I'm terribly sad for you for the loss of your kitties; it must be very difficult to bear.


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you, Jo. I shouldn't have gotten upset and misread your comment.
I'm still over-sensitive about our sudden loses of our dear furry family members and just about anything will start me crying again like a big
baby. Memories just keep flooding back sometimes.


----------

